# Yaay!



## caffeine_demon (Mar 18, 2011)

Weighed myself this morning - and I'm down below 18 stone - first time I've been that low for a good 10 years!!


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2011)

Caff thats brillaint news weekend celebrations? x


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well done - thats a good feeling isn't it.
Would it help to post your loss each week in the total group loss thread?
There is lots of support around to help you reach your next goal!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well done Caff its a good feeling isnt it getting into a stone you haven't been into for a long time


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well done, keep it up............


----------



## MargB (Mar 18, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 18, 2011)

Thats brilliant news Caff - well done


----------



## macast (Mar 18, 2011)

well done Caff.... that is brilliant


----------



## MCH (Mar 18, 2011)

Excellent news - well done on the hard work you must have put in.


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 18, 2011)

You are now where I was at diagnosis.

Right now, I'm hovering around 13.5st

I know it may seem a long time to get where you want to be, but from where I am now, it is well worth that journey.

But meanwhile, well done!

Andy


----------



## Hazel (Mar 18, 2011)

That must be  real buzz for you - well done


----------



## alisonz (Mar 18, 2011)

Well done you keep up the good work xxx


----------



## kitten (Mar 18, 2011)

thats fab, congrats honeybunch  xxx


----------



## cazscot (Mar 19, 2011)

Well done  x


----------

